# Grain mites?!? Eeekkk!!



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So I bought a new bag of grain last night, pulled all the old grain from the bottom of the bin, and put the new stuff in and dumped the older grain ontop.

This morning my gelding (whom doesn't bat an eye at ANY source of food) kinda picked at his food, ate alittle and wandered around then ate the rest when my friend who feeds put the bucket up to his face.

I get to the barn tonight and notice that my grain has grain mites.  they weren't all over the grain but were on the lid and infested on the feed scoop. 

The took all the grain out. Threw it away and washed the grain bin,lid, feed buckets and scoop with white vinegar and water. Let it all dry and thankfully my friend had some left over grain from when she fed the same thing I did, so I used that and just put the bag back in my bin in my big storage container where all my feed is. 

Now I'm currently freaking out because I read they get into everything and I have alot of supplements and meds they could get into that I'm not okay on replacing as its pretty expensive. 

How bad is it to get rid of these ******s? I heard bleach does it but all I had was vinegar at the barn. 

Any input greatly appericiated. *sigh* 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Bumping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I had never heard of them so I googled it and a lot of hits came up. If it was that sack of grain I'd be contacting the feed company.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I got it from tractor supply and complained to them. If it invades my meds/supplements I will be calling and all hell will break loose because I cannot afford to buy all brand new because I just bought most of it. Ugh. Never ends. Lets just hope I killed those ******s 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Soo I went to tractor supply and they gave me my money back but now I cannot get rid of these bugs. Bleach does not kill them- I tried. I'm going crazy cause they keep getting into all my food/supplements and I threw out a bunch of supplements I just bought. Ugh!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

That really sucks! Knock on wood I've not had them, but best of luck on trying to get rid of those nasty things! Maybe ask your vet about how to get rid of them?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Are grain mites a regional thing? I've never heard of them where I am.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Grain Mites | University of Kentucky Entomology

Says there's no chemical that gets them, but good old hot soapy water and a thorough cleaning can get rid of them.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never heard of them either and I hope nobody ever has to go through what I am right now! Yup, bleach didn't kill them cause they're back and I have no idea if they're in the new grain I bought because everything just keeps becoming cross contaminated no matter how hard I clean. Is it harmful for horses to eat them? I'm not trying to feed him these ******s but at this point it's an infestation of everything and I've bought seconds of my feed and I have no clue if they've gotten into that now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wsromaine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Mites in grain feed*

I don't believe at all that in very small numbers these mites cause any harm. I'm surprised a response to this post by someone who knows, without any doubt hasn't posted. Everyone at one time or another in the warmer climates has had the issue. Either didn't know it or the numbers never became significant that it was noticeable before cooler weather or a good cleaning.

I have had experience w/ these nasty's once before and have just gotten them again this year. The first experience was a bag of feed given to me. And Now I think it came in new bags I just bought. These mites are generally found in all mixed grain feeds, but their numbers are usually very insignificant. When the right conditions exist (temp. and humidity) and feed has sat around for too long then this becomes an issue as they multiply in huge numbers. If you check online you will get the exact same read on different sites. The obvious use of the same information word for word. But it’s hard to find anyone who knows without a doubt to post a factual alert. I really don't think its possible for them to carry diseases like some claim.

More than anything we are the ones that have the issue w/ the fact these bugs are swarming all inside our containers. I do think its possible when the numbers become significant they may cause allergic reactions in some horses or make existing allergies act up. A Large enough of an infestation may even become toxic. They do though break down the nutrients in the feed and likely make the feed less appealing to some horses. There should not be any reason these mites would get into your supplements unless they are some kind of grain base supplement. The sweet feeds or the ground grains seem to be the biggest problem.

You're less likely to run into this problem in the north and in drier climates. To help prevent Check bags on the outside for the greasy like dust when purchasing. When filling your bins look at the feed closely for movement of the very small white/yellowish bugs. Clean the bin out thoroughly after each bag or bags depending on your use. I only put one bag in at a time. I made a mistake of not doing so this last time w/ a new supplier. 

Someone let us know if you have some real facts about any major issue w/ these mites


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Let me tell you,,, I've never been so upset and distraught trying to get rid of bugs. NOTHING kills these things besides hot water and soap. I ended up throwing most of my things away
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Suck them up the vacuum cleaner. Are they mites or weevils like are found in flour.


----------



## wsromaine (Aug 26, 2013)

It freaked me out the first time I saw them. I got to take care of this new threat tonight. You posted via mobile so I don't know if you were able to read my entire post. Once you have gotten them its usually something you never forget.


----------



## wsromaine (Aug 26, 2013)

They are mites. Like lice. its a greasy swarm that almost grows over everything in contact with the feed like a moving whitish mold


----------



## wsromaine (Aug 26, 2013)

Try some food grade DE sprinkled in your feed bin in layers to help. I mixed up some natural non-toxic to animals bug spray. Spraying this around your area after cleaning might be an option. Inside the bin would be good then another rinse and dry. The humidity and heat isn't helping this problem


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah, so THAT's what they are! I had this problem one time, with whitish tiny bugs that made a cloud all inside the garbage can I used to store my grain. They seemed to appear with a bag of Omolene so I called them Omolene bugs. :lol: I had never seen them before or since. 

I didn't seem to have trouble getting ride of them by leaving my garbage can outside for a few days. They didn't seem to spread to anything else, so maybe I was lucky. They liked to accumulate under the lid, so sometimes I would take the lid off the can and leave it outside. I still fed the grain without problems.

Yeah, I didn't know there was a name for those little guys. 

Now the black flour type bugs I find fairly frequently in bags of chicken feed. And since chickens eat bugs anyway, I don't think much of them.

But the white, cloud type bugs, I've only encountered them once! I even asked a Purina person one time about the "Omolene bugs" and they had no idea what I was talking about. :lol:


----------



## wsromaine (Aug 26, 2013)

Lol That is funny. Those guys are well aware of these mites. No matter what you called them they should have clued into providing you some kind of feedback. If not then someone doesn't know his job very well. I think these mites are becoming more prevalent. They can even be found in Dog feeds.

Something I did forget to mention that you did was sitting the container or lid out in the sun usually does take care of them. They may like the heat but not the light and high heat from the suns rays.

Yes those little black weevils or flour bugs are a pain in the butt. They are like little tanks and will just show up w certain grains like rolled oats and there doesn't seem to be any way to take care of them


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I bet Tempo would kill them. I would follow it up the next day by washing with Tek-Trol and rinsing with diluted chlorhexidine, or just buy a new bin and clean the best you can everywhere else. I don't find bleach very useful in the barn because it is inactivated by dirt and doesn't rinse very cleanly from most plastics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

